# Satin, longhair, pew or himi, two litters in white



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've mentioned elsewhere that the first two daughters of my blue agouti himi doe, a C/ch agouti and a ch/c agouti himi had their litters to a pew longhair satin buck. They're in the 6-7 week range now, and though the himis haven't pointed up yet, I've got a pretty good range of SH, LH, and LHS in white, plus a SHS argente and a SH argente.

SH:









LH:









LHS:

































SH argente:









SHS argente:









I've also got one LHS and one SH buck from these litters, that I'm growing out to see if I can get a himi buck. Of course, these are all agouti-based (A/A), so the points won't be awesome anyway.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually I don't like long hair... but that long haired satin is a fine "vintage" :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm loving that long haired satin!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks! That's actually four different does, but until any himis start to point up, it's hard to tell the difference. They're not nearly as fluffy as the males, but the fur is definitely quite lush.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

SH argente is such a luscious color. When the orange is light like this it is opalescent and fabulous!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow... maybe I should do some inbreeding and get me some more satins....


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless your mice already carry satin, inbreeding won't bring it out in them. Satin is not something that happens every time you inbreed. Now if you breed mice and get a satin, then you should breed that one to the parents, and that will get you satins. Not because of the inbreeding, but because you know the parents carry satin, and the baby obviously expresses satin.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I assume the "some more" satins indicates that she already has satins, but would have to inbreed in order to produce more. Because satin is an on/off gene (so rare!), it's quite easy to keep around once you've got it.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yes  I do have 1 satin and kepther baby boy. She looks well haggered atm though :? not sure if I'll breed her again


----------

